# Having a good Friday Anney?



## rustyintegrale

Hello Anney, 

Are you having a good day?

How are the flowers? 8)

The choccies? 

And the teddy? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We bet you're wondering what the hell is going on?! [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol:

Okay, let us explain...

Some of us were witness to the events of the other Friday when you came on to the Forum to report that your hubcaps had been stolen and they were now up for sale on eBay. :evil:

Then later, more of us were horrified when we learnt that your beloved TT had been destroyed in an arson attack. :twisted: :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif] We don't need to remind you of that I'm sure, so moving on...

As more and more people heard of your story there was a general feeling amongst Forum members that we should try to help alleviate your pain and help you get back to your old self. :wink:

So we had a bit of a whip round and we decided to buy you the flowers you received today... 

They should've looked a bit like this... 8)










So we hope you're not disappointed... :wink:

But as you know, the boys and girls on the TT Forum are a pretty good bunch so we thought a bunch of flowers was a paltry little gift for a fellow member who's had a few rough days lately, so we thought what else can we do... :roll: :roll:

Well we thought... :roll:

...and thought again... :roll:

...and suddenly... [smiley=idea2.gif]

... it all became clear and we developed a plan... [smiley=gossip.gif]

So, what's in store for you? 8) 8) :wink: :lol: :lol:  [smiley=book2.gif]

Well, we all want to see you back in a TT as soon as possible so we called upon some of our friends to see if they could join us in encouraging you back into TT Land.

So...

The TT Owners Club has generously donated something... 










That's pretty damn fine! None of us has ever witnessed such generosity from the boys on the Committee... :wink: ... but it should read "The TT Owners Club IS..." My error, but too late now... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Then we heard from the boys at TT gurus, APS in Brackley. They'd read about your misfortune too and being the kind and considerate chaps they are, asked if you might be interested in this... 










Well as you can imagine, we just told 'em to take a hike... :-* :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...

So then we had the slight problem of what to do with the £550+ we've kinda rustled together :roll: :roll: :roll: 









  

Yep, we raided pockets, kid's piggy banks, biffed a few grannies over the head on pensions day and nobbled a few strangers in the street and we have ended up with an amazing amount of cash sitting in the PayPal account of a very trustworthy and honest Forum member... :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]  ...

But we didn't want to give you that... :lol: :lol: :lol:

So we went for the flowers and then heard this morning that Rich has gone away for a few weeks with the balance of the proceeds... :lol:

Seriously, we hope you enjoy the flowers, the choccies and the teddy. Of course the TTOC membership will come in handy and you can sell the APS voucher on at a discount...  ...

Then we thought, what would we like to do if we were in your shoes... :roll: 

And the majority of us thought a bit of this...










and this...










followed by a lot of this...










in a place like this...










...might be nice for you...    

Yes Anney,  we have provisionally booked for you to have 1.5 hours experiencing the thrills of an Audi R8 in Loughborough (not a million miles from you). You will have full instruction on how to wring the best from this fabulous car and then you will get behind the wheel and take it out yourself...   8) 8)

In the meantime, here's a little taste of R8 glamour for you... 8)






Once you've scared yourself s***less, you and a friend will be going to The Bannatyne Spa in Solihull for a little TLC...










The two of you will have a facial followed by a full body massage...










Then you can make use of all the club facilities for the rest of the day, so you can use the gym, sauna, jacuzzi and steam room plus take any further treatments you like...  8)










...before settling down to a lettuce leaf and a nice refreshing orange juice...  :lol:










You might like to know we had many different suggestions for what to get you with the money, so we took a poll of all those who donated... :lol:










...and based upon that we produced this suggestion of how you might like to spend the money. 

The R8 experience and the Spa Day for Two can be combined and taken anytime you like. You just have to let us know when is good for you and your friend. :wink:

Or you can make your own decisions what to do with it. Nothing is written in stone - apart from the flowers, choccies and teddy. You've already had those... :wink:

Anyway that's it. The choices are all yours. Take our suggestions and spend the balance on what you like or just run with the whole wad. :lol: :lol: We're all wetting ourselves in anticipation... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway take your time to think about it all. No doubt you'll get some suggestions about how to spend your cash on here :wink: Just watch out for Charlie and Rob trying to sell you their wares... :lol:

Above all Anney, we want to see you back in a TT where you belong. 8)

And with friends like you have on the TTF, how could you ever consider driving anything not blessed with the four rings?










Cheers Anneymouse and all the best,

With big hugs from your buddies on the best forum in the world - the TT Forum. 8)

xxx


----------



## Anneymouse

OMG! I am so overwhelmed I am shaking more now than when it happened! Thank you all. Thank you all. Thank you all. Thank you all. Thank you all. Thank you all. Thank you all. Thank you all. Thank you all. Thank you all. Thank you all a trillion times! I'm going to have to respond properly when I collect my emotions [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] you guys are just so GREAT (and sneaky!)


----------



## NaughTTy

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Charlie

I just got the most almighty tingle reading through this - the power of the Forum at its absolute best 

Charlie


----------



## Nem




----------



## rustyintegrale

:lol: :lol: :lol: Love it!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

BRILLIANT !!!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

see we all all care anny, you'd miss us if you didn't get another TT :wink: :wink:


----------



## TT51

Have a great day Anneymouse  8)

[smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Nilesong

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## mighTy Tee

[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Jamo8

As Charlie said I got the tingle too :lol: Have a great day Anney :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Have a Great day Anney there is a lot more to owning a TT than just having a nice car. 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Kevin


----------



## sTTranger

Youll have to get some pics up of you new motor anney [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Have a great day , you desrve it 

Mark


----------



## brittan

Anney; I hope you enjoy your day out and that this helps to take away some of the bad taste of the car incident.  

Brian


----------



## mikeat45

hope you enjoy thre coming times and the past dosent stop you from buying the car you want,
NEVER let some 'orrible get stop you from buying the things you want ..........Mike


----------



## Mike753TT

Have a great day [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

*The 14th May is Anneymouse Day*


----------



## CamV6

[smiley=pimp2.gif] " I love it when a plan comes together" 

Anney, we all wish you the very very best and hope you find a new TT real soon

With all our collective TT Love, Cam

P.S. Rusty, you've been a real star, well done fella, brilliant [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Matt B

This has been a fitting end to a pretty awful story. This really does show why people love this forum.

Anney, I really hope you enjoy all your surprises.

 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## L9KYM

It's smiles all round today. The sun is shining and it's Friday. [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

Glad you like the gifts Anney, now I understand my PM you sent me.

*TT drivers are one of the best, we are kind, generous, sneaky!!! and thoughtful and full of good ideas.*

[smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif]

I would have loved to seen your face today when these arrived.

KR

L9KYM


----------



## Anneymouse

To all of the wonderful people on the ********! When my centre caps were stolen, I felt aggrieved. I know they were only centre caps, but they were *my *centre caps, I had bought them to replace the grotty ones that came with the car. They only cost about £25 but made all of the difference to the appearance of my lovely TT. A week or so before they were taken, my son had painted my callipers, and the car looked even more spectacular. When they disappeared I asked myself what kind of scumbag would steal those? I got my answer that night as they appeared on eBay. Feeling more aggrieved than ever that someone found it perfectly acceptable to help themselves to my stuff, and sell it on to make a little top up to their income / benefits, I just couldn't sit back and think 'oh well, such is life'.

On the actual night when the car was torched I was more frightened than I had ever been in my entire life. Home alone, looking through an eight foot window as my car (which was full of petrol) burning on all four corners, the roof and the bonnet and not knowing what to do for the best. In my panic I kept pressing last number redial instead of 9, and dropped the phone several times. I also hid upstairs in case the petrol blew up (like in all the best American films!!) All I could do was wonder what had become of human nature? I would imagine that torching someone's car on their drive might be a fitting reaction to having some kind of gangland grudge, or giving a big warning to someone who had overstepped some kind of criminal mark. But normal people? You know, like the ones you see walking round Tesco? Is that what society had become? It is now a perfectly fitting response to being caught petty thieving, or having an online auction trashed? I didn't want to take this dim view of human nature, but unfortunately it was the only conclusion that I could come to.

The last couple of weeks have been a bit grim. But my family and friends have rallied round though to make sure I've had a car for almost the whole time. I've had so many messages of support on this site on threads, and in PM and felt that human nature can't be all bad if people are still able to feel enough for another person (who they don't even know) to hit 'reply' and send them some support. Kind of gives you a warm fuzzy feeling to know that people care. Nights have been a bit of a problem, waking at 4am, and straining to hear any sounds, but that has been resolved a few times with a nice few glasses of Chianti!

Then this morning, I logged into the site as is usual, and was surprised to see my name staring back at me! I was absolutely stunned (still am!) that Rich had decided to have a whip round  I was stunned (still am!) that it was all kept hush hush in a forum that you were all feverishly adding too, and I couldn't even see! I was stunned (still am) at the generosity of the forum members who have donated money. I will be eternally grateful to each and every one of you all for my entire life! I've always loved the forums, and found them a great place for help, advise, banter, and to let off steam, but never imagined that complete strangers could ever band together, and do such a wonderful thing. I was eternally grateful just at the messages of support and the pm's I was getting, let alone something like this!

At this moment, I want to hug each and every one of you individually and plant a big wet kiss on all of your cheeks 

The flowers are just too gorgeous, stocks and roses (sorry boys, that bit is for the girls!), I shared some of the chocs with the office staff - they were lurve! The teddy is really cute too as you will see in the pics - I am at work at the moment and image sites such as Photobucket are locked down. Had I known, I would have had my hair done and wore something nice LOL!

To everyone who messaged, or donated, or did both, I thank you so much from the very bottom of my heart, my faith in human nature has been well and truly restored! Thank you to APS, and I look forward to meeting you guys once I get my new wheels! Thank you also to the Committee for my TTOC membership  To think that people here trusted a member enough to send them money, and to think that such generosity was extended to someone who they had never met, and probably will never meet - astounding!

Over the last few days I've seen myself crossing off all other marques and only searching for TTs  and after this, knowing that TT owners are second to none, how can I sell myself short with another vehicle? Truth of the matter is that I am proud to be associated with the Audi TT if it puts me in the same class of people as you guys, big love to you all.

Now the answer that you have all been waiting for! Whilst it would be lovely to be treated at a spa, and thrape an R8, the biggest thing I could ask for at the moment is peace of mind. I had looked at CCTV equipment and better lighting for my drive, and in the end couldn't afford it. I know that if I installed such, and had a monitor in my bedroom so I could see immediately if anyone was lurking on my drive / banging on my door or windows, I could sleep all night. If no-one has any objections, I would really like to secure up!

Pics of my ugly mug to arrive by 5pm LOL


----------



## rustyintegrale

Anneymouse said:


> If no-one has any objections, I would really like to secure up!


Absolutely 100% cool by me Anney. 

Just find somewhere that accepts PayPal payments and I'll cover it direct. Or get yourself PayPalled up and I'll send you the whole lot as a gift! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CamV6

I think that you are spot on with wanting to get some security system fitted. Its only natural that you'd be jumpy now, and I suspect you'll be nervous about any new car on the driveway too.

BUT, that will subside over time and one day the nasty part of all this will be a distant memory and hopefully this nice part, Rusty's selfless and commendable work and everyone's support will linger long in the memory.

Depending on where you are (I'm presuming you are oop t'north) I might be able to put you in touch with a decent security company.

So, moving forward, tell us what specs you'd be looking for ina new TT and we'll all start looking for you aswell!

P.S. I'm looking forward to my kiss! :lol: :-*


----------



## ScoobyTT

Securing up sounds good, and I don't think anyone will mind how you use the gift   Personally I'd like to recommend some of those automated miniguns they had in Aliens. Perfect against chavs, vandals, and other oxygen thieves.

By ordinary people in Tescos, do you mean the slack-jawed neanderthals in their nightwear in the pizza aisle, or the people who look like they can actually dress unaided? You could be right about TT owners - someone posted recently about a 350 (or something) forum, and rumour has it they're a bunch of... Yeah. So, anyway, enjoy the gift, enjoy the piece of mind, and enjoy your new (or repaired :?: ) TT  We've all been, I think, grinning like fools waiting for the surprise :mrgreen:


----------



## rustyintegrale

CamV6 said:


> P.S. I'm looking forward to my kiss! :lol: :-*


Get in the queue Cam... :wink: I don't do sloppy seconds... :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS. Thanks for the support mate.  You might want to PM Anney with that info you sent me that she might find useful... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Can I just say that the mascara is now down my chin

I think that is fantastic what has happened , and myself , being a woman who has had scares at night while being on her own
I am so proud of this forum and each and every one of you all

Just a few words of support eases alot of pain and worry

I feel honour`d to be assosiated with a forum that cares so much

I wish you all the best , and hope that you get another nice TT , look forward to the pics , and I am sure the mascara will be down my chin again

Well done all
Sarah


----------



## motafix

Anney, I hope you enjoy your day, especially thrashing the R8

Alan


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> By ordinary people in Tescos, do you mean the slack-jawed neanderthals in their nightwear in the pizza aisle...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ain't that the truth?!


----------



## Nilesong

I'm welling up here! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 

I hope whatever system you buy will give you endless peace of mind.


----------



## SAJ77

Hi Anney - I'm glad we have managed to put a smile on your face and hopefully help you draw a line under this awful event! 

All the best, look forward to seeing you in a new TT soon :wink:

Saj

PS. Nice one Rich, top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jae

Anney,

Hope you get secured soon and that a nice shiney replacement will adorn your driveway soon.

All the best

Jae


----------



## seasurfer

Nilesong said:


> I'm welling up here! [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


Me too [smiley=bigcry.gif] 

Hi Anneymouse

Glad you have had a wonderful surprise today, wish we could have been there to see you and to see your face when you went on to the forum.

We were all excited last night, knowing the flowers would arrive then.......ect ect..... and a big thank you to Rich for working so hard on all our behalf's organising it all for you.

Enjoy your day, and your gifts, absolutely lovely to read your response, big hug from all your TT pals

Gill [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well I'm sure Anney will join me in thanking everyone who has contributed to this.

Just to see her reaction here makes it all so worthwhile.

Apart from thanking all those who donated, there are a few people who pulled out the stops to help make this happen in the first place and without their contribution and cooperation, this might've stopped at a bouquet of flowers and disappeared forever.

So to Jae, kmpowell, nem and all the moderators on the TT Forum - a huge thank you for pulling all the right knobs and switches in the back room... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

To the TTF for a generous donation helping to kickstart this appeal... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

To the TTOC and APS for generously donating outside of this fund and to successfully (it would seem :wink: ) helping to tempt Anney back into a TT... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

To Triplefan for thinking outside of the box and providing the inspirational mechanic for our 'reveal' presentation here. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

To Triplefan again and our American cousin Joe for constantly 'bumping' the appeal and keeping it current... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

To the staff at Anney's school who helped ensure I got the right place and made sure Anney got the bouquet... [smiley=cheers.gif]

And finally to all the anonymous members here who stuck their hands in their pockets. I wish I could name you all personally, but you all know who you are - a massive thank you for your undying support and kind words of encouragement.

It's been a brilliant few days. Anney, I think you have a huge amount of friends on here... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers guys,

Rich


----------



## robokn

Rich it was a pleasure to help, Anney it will never cover the cost but I hope it goes a long way to easing the pain, look forward to seeing you at the National meet in a nice new TT

Again Well Done Rich


----------



## Anneymouse

Getting a little emotional!









The office staff 









:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 

Thanks again for all your messages 

I think I have my heart set on a purpley Roadster or Coupe now, black leather interior, around the 7k mark. I was expecting the insurance cheque today, but instead got a form that I have to fill in to accept the offer grrrrrr, so I guess the car hunt will be next weekend!

Whoever it was that showed me how to pick the colour in Autotrader, thanks for that one!  I still can't wipe the grin off my face!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Anneymouse said:


> Getting a little emotional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The office staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks again for all your messages
> 
> I think I have my heart set on a purpley Roadster or Coupe now, black leather interior, around the 7k mark. I was expecting the insurance cheque today, but instead got a form that I have to fill in to accept the offer grrrrrr, so I guess the car hunt will be next weekend!
> 
> Whoever it was that showed me how to pick the colour in Autotrader, thanks for that one!  I still can't wipe the grin off my face!


Brilliant and the flowers look just like the pic! 

Which one is Kaz?

Cheers

rich


----------



## Mike753TT

Happy Anneymouse Day :-*


----------



## Anneymouse

Kaz is the blonde one with glasses next to me


----------



## Anneymouse

Oh, here are the flowers at home in the vase:


----------



## robokn

Glad your back on the hunt, got to be a roadster every time, roof off rain or shine


----------



## rustyintegrale

robokn said:


> Glad your back on the hunt, got to be a roadster every time, roof off rain or shine


Hallelujah... 8)


----------



## Dotti

Happy Mousey day Annemouse. Bet it feels like your birthday . Lovely piccies also xxxx


----------



## Mike753TT

From the pics, looks like there are two chocs left :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Glad it made your day Anney. Makes you kind of feel warm all over.


----------



## dooka

I'm happy to help out with a detail if and when she gets anew car, I don't think she is too far away from me, who do I contact to maybe arrange this..


----------



## rustyintegrale

dooka said:


> I'm happy to help out with a detail if and when she gets anew car, I don't think she is too far away from me, who do I contact to maybe arrange this..


Are you offering her a freebie mate? :roll:

Anney, it sounds like a great offer. Bite his arm off... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

rustyintegrale said:


> dooka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to help out with a detail if and when she gets anew car, I don't think she is too far away from me, who do I contact to maybe arrange this..
> 
> 
> 
> Are you offering her a freebie mate? :roll:
> 
> Anney, it sounds like a great offer. Bite his arm off... :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

+1 Rob has done some work on my car and his OCD to the cause is overwhelming 

Charlie


----------



## Guest

Fantastic. To know that we have helped you feel safer is better than any present we could give


----------



## jabbasport

Only just read through this, really nice to see the whole forum clubbing together.

We'd be happy to offer a remap on your next vehicle FOC.

Hope all is well, enjoy your R8 and Spa day! 

Best wishes..

Kevin & the guys at JabbaSport!


----------



## Bikerz

What an offer Kevin! Got for it, your in safe hands there!


----------



## rustyintegrale

jabbasport said:


> We'd be happy to offer a remap on your next vehicle FOC.


How bloody fabulous is that?  

Wow, Anney!   

That's fantastic guys, thankyou. 

So who's going to be the first official Audi dealer to offer her a purple Mk1 Roadster FOC? :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## jabbasport

I'll try pull some strings at our local dealer :mrgreen:

The most i'll come away with is probably a coffee mug or something, i've been going on for ages about an Audi jacket..

Kev


----------



## dooka

If it's a TT, then I'm sure I could stretch to a freebie, as they are relatively small cars. All depending on distance and how booked up I am..

If not to far, and wish to leave the car with me, then a freebie can certainly be arranged..

I think in cases such as these, then it is well deserved to give something for nothing, so don't all of you think you will get a freebie ..

And to think I don't even know this person, but glad to hear she is ok, and got the support of a lot of others, who probably don't know her either..

Maybe this forum should run for government..


----------



## TT51

It just gets better and better 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

dooka said:


> If it's a TT, then I'm sure I could stretch to a freebie


That's brilliant mate, thank you... 

The upside for you is people will remember your generosity and call you first when they're looking for a detail.

I certainly will. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> It just gets better and better 8)


If JohnH is around and still looking for a story, then how cool is this one? 

Plus you can tap all the businesses associated with it for ad space... :wink:

This has exceeded every expectation I ever had for this. Truly fantastic!

Cheers

rich


----------



## SteveTDCi

i think i'm going to take a box of matches too our TT .... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hopefully your convinced enough to stay with the TT, and get that hardtop off ebay if you still have it listed :wink:


----------



## TT51

rustyintegrale said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just gets better and better 8)
> 
> 
> 
> This has exceeded every expectation I ever had for this. Truly fantastic!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

Indeed it has thanks to you buddy 

Hopefully be able to buy you a pint soon Rich as a thankyou from everyone on here for your effort truly amazing 8)

If you can make it to the Prept meet at Brands Hatch on the 26th (see events) then a pint and a few sorted vag cars to look at will be a good night 

Neil


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> Hopefully be able to buy you a pint soon Rich as a thankyou from everyone on here for your effort truly amazing 8)


  
Cheers Neil


----------



## ScoobyTT

Anneymouse said:


> Oh, here are the flowers at home in the vase:


Excellent! Love the bear 



Mike753TT said:


> From the pics, looks like there are two chocs left :roll:


It was the bear! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6

jabbasport said:


> Only just read through this, really nice to see the whole forum clubbing together.
> 
> We'd be happy to offer a remap on your next vehicle FOC.
> 
> Hope all is well, enjoy your R8 and Spa day!
> 
> Best wishes..
> 
> Kevin & the guys at JabbaSport!


WOW! 

That's brilliant!

Well done that man there :mrgreen:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Anney, as you shortly will be a TTOC member I thought that one of these would be nice for your desk. A box of them were given to me on the last cruise I attended in Wales by a bunch of us and beautifully made by jamo8. 
They are crafted from titainium that was taken from the turbine blade of a jet engine and then cut to his design via a graphite water jet.
Thought you would like one as there are only one or two left. 8)


----------



## Anneymouse

Oh wow you guys, I am in tears for the fourth time today! Your generosity is so overwhelming!! *wailing again*!


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Anney, as you shortly will be a TTOC member I thought that one of these would be nice for your desk. A box of them were given to me on the last cruise I attended in Wales by a bunch of us and beautifully made by jamo8.


They look great Phil, brilliant! 8)

Do you have more than one spare? :roll: :roll:

The fact they're made from the blades of a jet engine means something as my wifey is a trolley dolly on Jumbos... 

cheers

rich


----------



## Jamo8

I can sort you out Rich with one, no problem it's the least I could do after what you've done for us all and Anney :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Hope you enjoy your little treats Anney

Dave


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jamo8 said:


> I can sort you out Rich with one, no problem it's the least I could do after what you've done for us all and Anney :wink:


Really??!

Mate, that is fab!  8)

Don't wanna be cheeky  , but if you have to make one, - *and only if you have to make an extra one*,  could you make it the Audi rings? I can then use it as a paperweight if it's big enough... 

If not I'll stick it on the back of my car like Les... :lol:

You should start making geckos... 

Thanks mate.

rich


----------



## Jamo8

Just got in from work and been catching up with the days events, fantastic. Anney, my wife even burnt the tea because we had to catch up reading your post and all the responses :lol: As long as you feel safe I think all the forum members will be chuffed to bits with your decision, enjoy the rest of Anneymouse day [smiley=sunny.gif] x

Martyn & Catherine


----------



## Johny D

I'm having a very happy Anneymouse day, seems like everyone is.......i'm glad you're opting for the security, it will give you a lot of reassurance.....

Glad you liked the surprise......looking forward to the seeing the new car 

(well done Rich for all your hard work)


----------



## triplefan

Absolutely bloody typical, not been near a PC all day and miss all the fun

Hope you have had a great day Anney, and good choice you've made [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38

Glad we all managed to put a smile on your face Anney and that the past events haven't put you off buying another TT  

All the best

Charles


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Anneymouse said:


> Now the answer that you have all been waiting for! Whilst it would be lovely to be treated at a spa, and thrape an R8, the biggest thing I could ask for at the moment is peace of mind. I had looked at CCTV equipment and better lighting for my drive, and in the end couldn't afford it. I know that if I installed such, and had a monitor in my bedroom so I could see immediately if anyone was lurking on my drive / banging on my door or windows, I could sleep all night. If no-one has any objections, I would really like to secure up!


Excellent Idea !!!! i actually feel a little bad none of us thought of anything like that, it seems logical and quite fitting that your next pride and joy has a network of security to protect you, and the TT



Anneymouse said:


> Whoever it was that showed me how to pick the colour in Autotrader, thanks for that one!  I still can't wipe the grin off my face!


Think that may have been me  I posted a link to all the purple TT's available on autotrader the moment you mentioned you fancied a purple one :lol: :lol:



rustyintegrale said:


> If JohnH is around and still looking for a story, then how cool is this one?


Completely agree with you rich, i'll give john a nudge.. not seen or heard off him for a while but certainly a bloody good feature for the mag !!!

It's also amazing to see so many additions to this also... your TT is going to be due some serious freebie work, you'll be spending the first few weeks getting all the work done to it.. And deffo take the offer of the remap. YOU WON'T REGRET IT !!!!

Glad today has all come together like this, i truely feel all warm and fussy inside.. 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ecko2702

Very happy for you Anney   . Glad you enjoyed your gifts and your having a great day.   Take care and can't wait to see you back in a TT soon


----------



## Hark

Good job Rich and everyone. It's nice when something comes together.


----------



## Anneymouse

I'm just back from a family party and am stilll truly overwhelmed |:-D this is the most gobsmacking thing to ever happen to me. I need to post facebook comments 

Anne-Marie Michel O
M
G
The TT forum have raised £550 and bought me loads of stuff!! Sent flowers, chocs, and a teddy to my work too!!! Spa day for 2, day thraping an R8, free full service on my next car, I am shaking like a leaf!!!13 hours ago via Facebook for iPhone Only friends · Comment ·LikeUnlikeKaty Coupe ッ, Alan Pearse, Rory Whelan and 3 others like this.
Joe Young You deserve no less XxXxX
13 hours ago · Caroline Ainley OMG Anney..... how fantastic is that????? What a great bunch of people!!! Bet you smiling from ear to ear in a shakey sort of way lol xxx
13 hours ago · Elizabeth Dupree it certainly restores al ittle bit of your faith in the human race when you read of such generousity after teh horrible time you have had recently....you enjoy every bit of the good karma
13 hours ago · Tracey Gooding Awwwwwwww, thats lovely Anney, WTG TT forum x
13 hours ago · Rowena Sidwell That is soo nice! x
13 hours ago · Lorraine Needham-brinley How fab xx bet there isn't even a ford focus forum lol
13 hours ago · Dale Bradshaw guess i can throw the dead flowers i bought you out now then? 
13 hours ago · Rowena Sidwell Ahh Dale! xx
13 hours ago · Val Walton Awww Anney, that's lovely xxxxx
13 hours ago · Dale Bradshaw ahh weena  what you up to?

13 hours ago · Anne-Marie Michel Thanks guys!! I can't stop grinning here! Aren't people amazing creatures?! Dale - you leave them alone - they aren't dead!!
13 hours ago · Val Walton You're one of those amazing creatures yourself Anney...I'll never forget what you and the Oxers did for me and Allan xxx
13 hours ago · Dale Bradshaw not just yet anyway lol
13 hours ago · Sue Graves that's lovely, well deserted too. Just shows everybody thinks a lot of you, you must be nice ;-) xxx
13 hours ago · Sandra Hennigan Wow thats brilliant - I might buy one now and join! Enjoy xx
12 hours ago · Noeleen Hanway Fantastic.. great to know the good outweigh the bad by some distance.... 
12 hours ago · Sarah Murphy How fantastic! And, as Val says, no less than you deserve. It's called Karma and I've no doubt the lowlife that torched your car will get theirs one day 
12 hours ago · Nicky Barrett Awwww Anney that's wonderful news! WTG you and the TT's! xx
12 hours ago · Andrea Daisy Charles Thats great!!! and lovely to see/hear that human race isnt dying or being over run with idiots!
WTD the TT forum :O) xxx
8 hours ago · Anne-Marie Michel I'm still stunned! They planned the whole lot on a forum hidden to me, then unlocked it this morning, I was so shocked! There are just so many good people in this world )
7 hours ago · Mags Shelton Thats fantastic Anney you deserve it 
6 hours ago · Gillian Marie Dupree awwww thats really sweet of them...you deserve it xxx
5 hours ago ·


----------



## mikecrossuk

Hey Anne,

I'm glad you've had a good day, and good luck in getting into another TT.

It certainly does restore your faith in mankind doesn't it.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## les

rustyintegrale said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just gets better and better 8)
> 
> 
> 
> If JohnH is around and still looking for a story, then how cool is this one?
> 
> Plus you can tap all the businesses associated with it for ad space... :wink:
> 
> This has exceeded every expectation I ever had for this. Truly fantastic!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

Rich your the man put pen to paper mate :wink:


----------



## les

rustyintegrale said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can sort you out Rich with one, no problem it's the least I could do after what you've done for us all and Anney :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Really??!
> 
> Mate, that is fab!  8)
> 
> Don't wanna be cheeky  , but if you have to make one, - *and only if you have to make an extra one*,  could you make it the Audi rings? I can then use it as a paperweight if it's big enough...
> 
> If not I'll stick it on the back of my car like Les... :lol:
> 
> You should start making geckos...
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

Oi I heard that :x ..................pardon :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

les said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just gets better and better 8)
> 
> 
> 
> If JohnH is around and still looking for a story, then how cool is this one?
> 
> Plus you can tap all the businesses associated with it for ad space... :wink:
> 
> This has exceeded every expectation I ever had for this. Truly fantastic!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich your the man put pen to paper mate :wink:
Click to expand...

I'd be more than happy to write an article if Anney is happy about it and John-H would like the story.


----------



## thecoach

Anney,

I have just caught up with all the excitement from yesterday, hope you enjoy your goody bag and find a replacement TT soon.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## les

Been a busy last few days here so only just seen this and Anney's responses. Just read through them all and I have to say one of the best reads I have had on here (apart from my own posts :-* ) in ages. Anney I think I can safely say we are all as overwhelmed as you are and delighted (to say the least) not only at your response but at the fact we were able to do so much in so little time. 
Everybody has been fantastic esp Rich of course as master of ceremonies. Not sure where you are but somebody suggested up norf. If so and its more NW then as a new member of the TTOC then we would love to see you at one of our meets be it a forthcoming cruise or our monthly meet. Whatever enjoy the gifts and of course you MUST post pic's of not only your new TT when you have it but the CCTV system when installed. That will give us all a thrill and much pleasure. 
Les.


----------



## les

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich your the man put pen to paper mate :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more than happy to write an article if Anney is happy about it and John-H would like the story.
Click to expand...

More than sure John would welcome an article from you Rich and lets be honest who else could write it. Just got to come from you with perhaps a little help from Anney here and there. I'll give him a shout but crack on mate.


----------



## Anneymouse

Morning lovely peeps  Thanks again for all your kind offers  Les, I shall certainly post before and after pics of my new security system. Its only lately I have realised that I can't actually see my front door from any window in my house even  Rich and Les, I don't know who John H is, but yes to writing the story. Coventry Evening Telegraph emailed me yesterday about it, I don't know who told them. I am a little wary about that though as the person who did it might read it and decide to come back and do something else.

I have to drive up to Yorkshire today in a MG yuck!!


----------



## les

Anneymouse said:


> Morning lovely peeps  Thanks again for all your kind offers  Les, I shall certainly post before and after pics of my new security system. Its only lately I have realised that I can't actually see my front door from any window in my house even  Rich and Les, I don't know who John H is, but yes to writing the story. Coventry Evening Telegraph emailed me yesterday about it, I don't know who told them. I am a little wary about that though as the person who did it might read it and decide to come back and do something else.
> 
> I have to drive up to Yorkshire today in a MG yuck!!


John H= TTOC mag (Absolutte) Editor, committee member and well known antagonistic.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Anneymouse said:


> Morning lovely peeps  Thanks again for all your kind offers  Les, I shall certainly post before and after pics of my new security system. Its only lately I have realised that I can't actually see my front door from any window in my house even  Rich and Les, I don't know who John H is, but yes to writing the story. Coventry Evening Telegraph emailed me yesterday about it, I don't know who told them. I am a little wary about that though as the person who did it might read it and decide to come back and do something else.
> 
> I have to drive up to Yorkshire today in a MG yuck!!


Good point about the paper story... but then it is a shame as some good news in a paper would be nice. Either way the TT mag's should be ok as the thieving scrote is unlikely to be a member of the TTOC.

On the security front, I'd say make sure you have something at head level if you get the chance - better for identifying anyone than from a 1st floor location, though more tricky to locate perhaps. Consult your nearest security professional  

It could be a Daihatsu Copen. Or did you mean Yorkshire rather than the car? :lol:


----------



## les

Spoke to John H earlier and he will be in touch Rich if he hasn't already :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hi Guys,

Just to let you know I have just made a final transfer to Anney's PayPal account... 


















This is the balance remaining after the purchase of the flowers, chocs, teddy etc. which I paid with my debit card.

I'll leave the PayPal account open for a few days just in case anyone reading this has not donated and would like to. I will of course move the money to Anney's account immediately. 

Thanks again to everybody who chipped in and/or did something towards this.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jamo8

Well done again Rich top man [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
P.S. Posted you're gift this morning :wink:

Martyn


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jamo8 said:


> Well done again Rich top man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> P.S. Posted you're gift this morning :wink:
> 
> Martyn


Cheers Martyn! Looking forward to seeing it! 

cheers

Rich


----------



## A3DFU

rustyintegrale said:


> If JohnH is around and still looking for a story, then how cool is this one?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


We've already discussed this, Rich. Are you volounteering to write? 

Good to see you smile again, Anneymouse :-*


----------



## $catz

I was looking for my first TT a year and 8 months or so ago, but i postponed it due to finding out we had a little girl on the way, she turned 1 not long back and ive recovered from the cost of buggies, cots, 2 million outfits etc so have started looking again, i only ever really look in the cars for sale but noticed this thread.

What a fantastic bunch of people for doing all this, really was great to read, No idea who Anneymouse is but shes certainly well loved, Excellent stuff. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> We've already discussed this, Rich. Are you volounteering to write?


I already have I think... :lol:


----------



## Anneymouse

Hi guys, a quick update! I got the insurance cheque for my car through on Friday, so I will be looking for something midweek. I've seen a couple of purpleees a coupe and a TTR, I'm not sure what to do, as back seats do come in handy sometimes for flinging the shopping on right?! 

The money arrived safely via PayPal, thanks once again every single one of you xxxx I am off to Maplins today armed with pics of the drive and house, see what they recommend. I've also got an electrician son, so installation will be freeeee


----------



## aidb

rustyintegrale said:


> I'll leave the PayPal account open for a few days just in case anyone reading this has not donated and would like to. I will of course move the money to Anney's account immediately.


I've not logged on to the forum for a while so missed all the Anney news...both terrible and uplifting. What a wonderful forum.

Aidan


----------



## les

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this, Rich. Are you volounteering to write?
> 
> 
> 
> I already have I think... :lol:
Click to expand...

Come on Danni keep up .......See page 6................ Sheeeeeeeshhhhhhh :roll:


----------



## Anneymouse

Well said Aidan!

Get a load of this lot:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=341939

Look good?!


----------



## Mike753TT

Anneymouse said:


> Well said Aidan!
> 
> Get a load of this lot:
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=341939
> 
> Look good?!


Go for it Anney [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## triplefan

Anneymouse said:


> Well said Aidan!
> 
> Get a load of this lot:
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=341939
> 
> Look good?!


Wow    

You've got it covered with that lot :lol:


----------



## Ady.

Only just read that the reveal had taken place  sorry to have missed it...

Glad your so happy with it all  8)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

Anneymouse said:


> Hi guys, a quick update! I got the insurance cheque for my car through on Friday, so I will be looking for something midweek. I've seen a couple of purpleees a coupe and a TTR, I'm not sure what to do, as back seats do come in handy sometimes for flinging the shopping on right?!
> 
> The money arrived safely via PayPal, thanks once again every single one of you xxxx I am off to Maplins today armed with pics of the drive and house, see what they recommend. I've also got an electrician son, so installation will be freeeee


Top stuff! Good luck with the car hunt.



Anneymouse said:


> Get a load of this lot:
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=341939
> Look good?!


Looks like a neat bundle and it can see in the dark to what sounds like a pretty good range. I know nothing about CCTV, but as a consumer bundle I reckon that looks pretty good with everything in one box  It may be worth seeing if you can find any user or other reviews of it somewhere, just to see if it fits your needs or if there are any issues with them.


----------



## Anneymouse

Cheers Scooby, I will do that right now!


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> We've already discussed this, Rich. Are you volounteering to write?


Okay, I've written the first draft. Once it's all done and dusted where am I sending it? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## gadgetboy38

Hi Rich send it to John-H he's the editor


----------



## rustyintegrale

gadgetboy38 said:


> Hi Rich send it to John-H he's the editor


Yeah but I need an email address with a bit of capacity. I have pics too... :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38

rustyintegrale said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich send it to John-H he's the editor
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I need an email address with a bit of capacity. I have pics too... :wink:
Click to expand...

[email protected]


----------



## rustyintegrale

gadgetboy38 said:


> [email protected]


Smartarse... :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38

rustyintegrale said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartarse... :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

gadgetboy38 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartarse... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)
Click to expand...

No need for apologies... 

Anney seems to be on the mend. Never texted so much in my life! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38

In the end thats all that matters mate  
Good job you have an iphone otherwise the buttons would be knackered by now  

Well done mate

Charles


----------



## rustyintegrale

gadgetboy38 said:


> In the end thats all that matters mate
> Good job you have an iphone otherwise the buttons would be knackered by now
> 
> Well done mate
> 
> Charles


I have rheumatoid arthritis after the texts tonight...

I thought my wife was chatty on the texts, but Anney takes the biscuit... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Dont worry Rich she will get a bit quieter when she gets another TT. So much fun driving she wont have time to text.

Kevin


----------



## rustyintegrale

Another £20 just PayPalled to your account Anney!

Thanks to the donor! :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Anneymouse

Thanks donor  I am going to use that to get a security light off eBay now :-D Rich, at least texting saved me from vodka eyeballing (kidding!) :lol:


----------



## Anneymouse

Thank you TT4PJ the desk thingy arrived today, its lovely  Thank you!


----------



## TT51

Glad to see the money well spent Anney [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Do you have any TT viewings lined up yet


----------



## rustyintegrale

Anneymouse said:


> Thanks donor  I am going to use that to get a security light off eBay now :-D Rich, at least texting saved me from vodka eyeballing (kidding!) :lol:


I knew it. I thought it best to transfer that money this morning even though I suspected some more might come in - and it has! We must be pushing £600 by now! 

Amazing effort guys!

Cheers

rich


----------



## Anneymouse

TT51 I've seen a couple, but the cheque doesn 't clear till Friday, so presently I am just putting the feelers out 

Rich, anytime you want entertainment via text, just give us a shout LOL Eyjallajaffajoekull


----------



## T3RBO

T3RBO said:


> Saw this in the cars for sale section... fits your requirements perfectly
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=41&t=173478&hilit=baseball


----------



## les

Anneymouse said:


> TT51 I've seen a couple, but the cheque doesn 't clear till Friday, so presently I am just putting the feelers out
> 
> Rich, anytime you want entertainment via text, just give us a shout LOL Eyjallajaffajoekull


Rich and Anney............................................................................. get a room :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

les said:


> Rich and Anney............................................................................. get a room :wink:


Les, I'm a happily married man, thank you... :lol:


----------



## les

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich and Anney............................................................................. get a room :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Les, I'm a happily married man, thank you... :lol:
Click to expand...

Hmmm bit of a contraction there between happy and married :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

les said:


> Hmmm bit of a contraction there between happy and married :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not in my house there isn't...


----------



## les

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm bit of a contraction there between happy and married :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my house there isn't...
Click to expand...

That's OK Rich your SECRETS safe with me :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

les said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm bit of a contraction there between happy and married :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my house there isn't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK Rich your SECRETS safe with me :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You'll have to let me know what it is sometime... :wink:


----------



## seasurfer

Secret !!! we like secrets on here, what is it 

Gill


----------



## les

seasurfer said:


> Secret !!! we like secrets on here, what is it
> 
> Gill


Sorry Gill If I told you I would then have to kill you and we need you in August


----------



## rustyintegrale

les said:


> [...we need you in August


The rest of the year you're on your own...

God his trollies must be rank! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anneymouse

Omg!! You guys are incorrigible!!!!!


----------



## jaqcom

Anney,

Have been away , and then delayed due to pesky ash so missed the 'reveal' (home late last night) ...........But want to say it was an absolute pleasure to be part of the forum and the secret to show how human nature actually has a fantastic knack of 'good outweighing bad'...........
It goes without really saying, a huge Thank you to Rich............It was also fun being sneaky :roll:

P.S. Remember the only colour for a coupe is 'Papaya' and the only engine for a TT is the V6  (Ask Les)

Kindest Regards David (Jaqcom)


----------



## les

jaqcom said:


> It goes without really saying, a huge Thank you to Rich............It was also fun being sneaky :roll:
> 
> P.S. Remember the only colour for a coupe is 'Papaya' and the only engine for a TT is the V6  (Ask Les)
> 
> Kindest Regards David (Jaqcom)


Now now no need to confuse the poor lady with lies and more lies. :roll: If Anney asks me I will tell her the truth. BLACK and 1.8 225 turbo way to go


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

colour is personal preference... I love papya, and kingfisher... but if they were as common as the silver or black TT then i probably wouldn't be as keen...

my colour is just as boring... but the interior makes up for it... (it's special) :lol: :lol:

i'm blue daba de daba di...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Any colour or engine is fine so long as the roor is a ragtop! 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Any colour or engine is fine so long as the roor is a ragtop! 8)


does that include the lovely ford KA??? or should i say street Ka's ??? there ragtops... :roll:


----------

